# Suppression des mails Gmail



## MacFlaille (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Ma question est peut-être un peu concon...

Mais je me tire les cheveux depuis un petit moment maintenant, et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir épluché les forums et les requêtes Google, rien n'y fait je ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question. La voici :

J'ai un compte mail chez Gmail (sur lequel est synchronisé d'autres adresses aol et yahoo). J'ai acheté un MacBook en septembre dernier, j'ai donc voulu utiliser le logiciel mail, j'y ai ajouté mon adresse Gmail en IMAP. 

Mais je n'arrive pas à supprimer mes mail depuis le logiciel, ils restent toujours présents sur ma boîte gmail et réapparaissent donc aussitôt dans Mail.

Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair... j'ai beau changer les paramètres, je ne vois rien qui cloche dans mon paramètrage, si quelque pouvait me venir en aide ca serai super sympa...:love: 

Merci d'avance

Stéphanie


----------



## Macounette (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé 
Peux-tu résumer comment tu as paramétré ton Gmail sur Mail ? cela nous permettra de mieux cibler nos réponses.


----------



## MacFlaille (2 Janvier 2009)

Mes paramétrages sont les suivants : 

GMAIL :
- Mes comptes aol et yahoo sont synchronisés en pop3 sur mon compte gmail
- Dans l'onglet "Transferts et POP/IMAP" :
1/ Désactivé le transfert
2/ IMAP Activé
3/ protocole POP désactivé

MAIL 3.5 / LEOPARD :

1/ protocole IMAP / SMTP
2/ comportement des BAL : tt est coché sauf stocker les indesirables sur le serveur et stocker les messages supprimés sur le serveur

Merci d'avance :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2009)

il y a un fil  déjà entierement dedié gmail Imap et Mail

une des grandes beautés et argument de vente de gmail c'est precisement qu'on a PAS besoin de supprimer quoique ce soit
on s'en fout on a la place !

et concernant l'imap 
les messages IMAP  ne sont PAS dans Mail au sens strict 
ils sont en caches et sont temporairement lisibles via Mail ce qui est tres different

si tu veux VRAIMENT supprimer  de partout ( Mail et compte en ligne) 
ca se passe EN BAS ( bal-label Trash)


----------



## MacFlaille (2 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a un fil  déjà entierement dedié gmail Imap et Mail
> 
> une des grandes beautés et argument de vente de gmail c'est precisement qu'on a PAS besoin de supprimer quoique ce soit
> on s'en fout on a la place !
> ...





BOnjour,

Je suis désolée j'ai consulté un grand nombre de fil sans y trouver LA réponse, en effet il y a bcp de fil sur gmail mais visiblement il n'existe pas le réel réponse à mon problème. 

Moi, garder mes mails comme tu me le conseil, à la limite je veux bien. Mais  je veux juste avoir une vue (par exemple dans "boite de réception") ou les mails sont triés... je reçois pas mal de mail par jour, si je laisse tt les mails pro, perso, pubs... les uns après les autres à la queue leuleu ... ca devient un peu compliqué à gerer...

Visiblement la seule solution qui s'offre à moi c'est soit de gerer tt via le site soit de changer de boîte mail... :hein:

ffff.... j'sui super déçue là :rose:


----------



## MacFlaille (2 Janvier 2009)

Miracle....

Je ne sais pas vraiment l'expliquer... mais après plusieurs réinstallation de mon compte Gmail sur Mail.... il se trouve que maintenant ma "boîte de réception" est rangée à ma facon (pub ds la poubelle est mails classés ds les fichiers appropriés) 

Je ne sais absolument pas ce quej'ai fait ou pas fait... autant dire que mon intervention est plus poluante qu'autre chose et j'en suis désolée:rose:

En tout cas merci tout le monde
tchuss
stef


Note du modo :



MacFlaille a dit:


> Ma question est peut-être un peu concon...



Non, mais elle est un peu dans le mauvais forum. On déménage !


----------

